# Sergeant Steven Kenner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Steven Kenner

Bismarck Police Department, 
North Dakota

End of Watch: Friday, July 8, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 57
Tour of Duty: 32 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: July 8, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Shot and wounded

Sergeant Steven Kenner was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance involving a man threatening a woman with a knife on East Broadway Avenue at 10:38 pm.

When he and another officer arrived at the scene the located the man sitting in a van. As the officers instructed the man to show his hands he opened fire, striking Sergeant Kenner. The suspect was wounded in the exchange of gunfire. Sergeant Kenner was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Sergeant Kenner had served with the Bismarck Police Department for 32 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Bismarck Police Department
700 S 9th Street
Bismarck, ND 58504

Phone: (701) 223-1212


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Kenner


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sergeant


----------

